# Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2015)

Pressemeldung

*21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe! ​*






Letzten Samstag stand für mich für den Vormittag Stippen an einem typischen Vereinsweiher auf dem Programm. Zum Einsatz sollte eine doppelte Futterstrategie kommen, d.h. ein Futterplatz mit herkömmlichen Grundfutter geradeaus und ein weiterer mit Partikeln links schräg in einer Ecke des Weihers. Dafür wurde die Sitzkiepe so platziert, dass mit voller Rutenlänge unmittelbar vor dem angrenzenden linken Ufer geangelt werden konnte. Da in der Ecke bereits in 50cm Entfernung vom Ufer eine Wassertiefe von 1,50m vorgefunden wurde und aufgrund des starken Windes viel Unterströmung zu erwarten war, war eine kompakte Anfütterung vonnöten, die die Partikel schnell und ohne große Streuung auf den Grund bringt. 

Herkömmliches Grundfutter als „Partikeltransporter" schied aus, da es zu viel Kleinfisch anzieht und dies die Karpfen, die mein Zielfisch in der Ecke sein sollten, eher meiden. Aus diesem Grund hatte ich bereits am Vorabend 2mm Forelli-Pellets angefeuchtet. Diese hatten nun die perfekte Konsistenz, um mit Mais, roten 6mm Pellets und zerdrücktem Frühstücksfleisch zu mandarinengroßen Kugeln geformt zu werden. Das zerdrückte Frühstücksfleisch gibt dabei eine herrliche Duftwolke ab und sättigt eventuell vorbei schwimmende Kleinfische relativ schnell, ohne sie wie Maden großartig anzuziehen. Zu Beginn wurden mit Hilfe des Pole Cups sechs Mandarinen punktgenau versenkt.

Der Platz geradeaus wurde mit sechs orangengroßen Ballen einer 60/40 Mischung aus Etang und Black Monster, gespickt mit toten Maden und Pinkies, befüttert. Auf dem Futterplatz in der Mitte liefen die kleinen Rotaugen dann auch relativ schnell ein, so dass es ein kurzweiliges Fischen wurde. Ein Auge schielte jedoch immer wieder nach links, ob sich in der Ecke schon ein Karpfen an meinem Futterplatz zu schaffen machte. 

Nach knapp einer Stunde war es dann soweit. Die ersten Anzeichen für Aktivität machten sich bemerkbar. Also schnell auf das Kit mit der Karpfenmontage gewechselt. Sie bestand an diesem Tag aus einer 0,5g tragenden Pose an einer 0,19mm starken Cenex Power mit 12er Haken direkt durchgebunden, also ohne Vorfach. Als Kit diente das 2,6m lange SLK Power mit dem 5,5mm Spitzendurchmesser. Es ist herrlich stabil und verrichtete seinen Dienst bereits in der Vergangenheit bei Fischen zwischen 10 und 15kg zuverlässig. Für das Gummi fiel die Wahl auf das "Stretch 7 Hollow Elastik" von Browning in 2,5mm Stärke. Dieser Gummi hatte sich in der Vergangenheit auf große Fische ebenfalls bewährt. Zwar benötigt man zuweilen etwas länger als mit einem stärkeren Durchmesser, jedoch puffert er die Fluchten und Kopfstöße von großen Fischen zuverlässig ab und minimiert so das Risiko des Ausschlitzens, was gerade, wenn nur wenige Fisch beißen, immens wichtig ist.

An das bewährte Setup wurden schnell aus der mit Wasser gefüllten Köderdose zwei schwimmende Maiskörner gesteckt und im Eckplatz präsentiert. Es gibt in jeder Maisdose schwimmende Maiskörner, die sich bestens eignen, um das Gewicht des Hakens für eine möglichst natürliche Köderpräsentation auszugleichen. Nach nur drei Minuten wackelte die Pose ganz leicht, um kurz danach ganz langsam unter der Wasseroberfläche zu verschwinden.

Der nachfolgende Drill war unbeschreiblich. Einmal geradeaus ans andere Ufer, dann nach rechts ebenfalls ans andere Ufer, dann zur Abwechslung mal wieder nach links. Der Stretch 7 Gummi macht seinem Namen alle Ehre und die Xitan Z Allrounder-Kopfrute ließ den Gummi ohne Murren seine Arbeit brav verrichten. Nach 35 Minuten Drill war es dann soweit und ein Karpfen mit für mich neuen Dimensionen von deutlich jenseits der 15kg lag auf der Abhakmatte. Das Abhaken konnte ich mir sparen, einmal im Kescherkopf ohne Spannung des Gummis und der widerhakenlose Haken fiel von selbst raus. Die Spannung stieg, was würde die Waage nun sagen? Rund 21kg!

Testen Sie an Ihrem Vereinsgewässer doch auch einmal die Ecken und Uferbereiche und lassen sich überraschen, wie viel Potential wirklich drinsteckt. Mit der Browning Z Allrounder, der Cenex Power Schnur und den „Stretch 7“ Hollow Elastics steht Ihnen auf jeden Fall das passende Material hierfür zur Verfügung.

Christian Dörr


----------



## Andal (21. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*

Petri Heil dem Fänger! #6

Und das er sein Handwerk versteht, zeigt schon das Setup, das nun wirklich nichts mit Köderfischfang zu tun hat.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*

Gesteigerter Schwierigkeitsgrad, Stippe und noch dazu Schonhaken!

Petri Heil zum Karpfen (Wasserschwein)!

Jürgen


----------



## Pascal carphunter (21. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*

Petri Heil  , was fuer ein Monster !!     Glückwunsch !


----------



## Andal (21. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Gesteigerter Schwierigkeitsgrad, Stippe und *noch dazu Schonhaken!
> *
> Petri Heil zum Karpfen (Wasserschwein)!
> 
> Jürgen



Da hat man ja, der Elastic sei Dank, immer einen ausreichenden Zug auf der Schnur.


----------



## Westblutossi (22. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*

schwimmt er wieder? weil potenzial weitere 21 kg nachkommen zu besorgen hat er ja...


----------



## Trollwut (22. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*



Westblutossi schrieb:


> schwimmt er wieder? weil potenzial weitere 21 kg nachkommen zu besorgen hat er ja...



Das ist vollkommen irrelevant.

Der Mann versteht was von seinem Handwerk, Petri!
Kann allerdings nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wieso man gezielt auf (Großkarpfen) mit der Stippe angelt |uhoh:


----------



## Westblutossi (22. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Das ist vollkommen irrelevant



nee, isses nicht, weil es gibt keine dummen fragen sondern nur dumme antwoten. du als dauerposter und angler müsstet das doch wissen!


----------



## Trollwut (22. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*

1. kann man sich bei einem Teamangler die Verwendung denken, und 2. ist ganz klar, wo du mit der Frage hin willst.


----------



## Westblutossi (22. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*

teamangler hin oder her interessiert mich nicht. meine frage war ob er wieder schwimmt. ausserdem hab ich nie behauptet das ich seinen fisch nicht gönne!!!

gz zum 40 pfünder


----------



## thanatos (22. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*

Petri Heil #6
 tolle Leistung und es geht keinen was an wo er jetzt
 schwimmt


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*



Westblutossi schrieb:


> schwimmt er wieder? weil potenzial weitere 21 kg nachkommen zu besorgen hat er ja...



Der Fisch wurde natürlich vor dem Fotografieren waidgerecht getötet und nachher einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt.

Oder glaubst Du, ein Teamangler macht sich durch einen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz strafbar?#d

Für den Bestand ist das unerheblich, denn das "Potential" würde in den so gut wie nicht vorhandenen Bedingungen für ein erfogreiches Aufkommen der Fischlarven eh versiegen.

Und doch, es gibt manchmal auch dumme Fragen.


----------



## Andal (22. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*



Westblutossi schrieb:


> teamangler hin oder her interessiert mich nicht. meine frage war ob er wieder schwimmt.



Weil er als Teamangler weiß, worauf es wirklich ankommt, lässt er das Ende ganz bewußt offen. So wie der gute Autor auch keinen kategorischen Schlußpunkt am Ende eines Werkes setzt. Der Leser, der geneigte Leser ist somit aufgefordert weiterzudenken.

Jedenfalls ist es absolut unpassend, diese Fangmeldung mal wieder in die ganz bewußt Ecke zu drängen, um scheinreligiöses Edelanglertum raushängen zu lassen, oder dumpf auf der Ausführung bestimmter Verordnungen herumzuhacken.

Jetzt darf sich abschließend jeder aussuchen, wo er sich gruppiert sehen möchte. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*

Und hier im Forum isses eh ABSOLUT WURSCHT!

Jeder darf mitnehmen oder zurücksetzen, wie er es will, ohne hier angezickt zu werden.

Weder, wenn jemand einen Fisch mit nimmt!

Noch, wenn jemand einen Fisch zurück setzt!


Für C-R - Diskussionen gibts einen Thread, wo sich Missionare und Taliban BEIDER Seiten im Rahmen der Boardregeln austoben können:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563


In den normalen Themen wie hier rund um Angeln und Angler hat das aber nix zu suchen und wird als Offtopic behandelt und notfalls mit Punkten versehen.

Bitte beachten, um Punkte zu vermeiden.
Danke...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*

Also keine Frage klasse Fisch und das mit der Stippe, aber so ein 21kg Karpfen habe ich mir dann doch größer vorgestellt.|rolleyes#t


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*

Liegt vielleicht daran, wenn mal normal fotografiert wird ??...
;-)))


----------



## Siever (22. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Also keine Frage klasse Fisch und das mit der Stippe, aber so ein 21kg Karpfen habe ich mir dann doch größer vorgestellt.|rolleyes#t



Also, ich bin wirklich beeidruckt von diesem Wasserschwein, das an der Stippe gefangen wurde. Da gehört schon was dazu!!
Dass der Fisch riesig ist, kann man schon an den vergleichsweise kleinen Fingern des Fängers erkennen und daran, dass er ihn nur auf den Oberschenkeln gestützt halten kann. Leider sind wir Leser durch diverse Karpfenmagazine und ähnlichem fast nur noch vorgehaltene Exemplare gewohnt, die deutlich größer erscheinen, als sie wirklich sind.


----------



## marv95 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*



Siever schrieb:


> Leider sind wir Leser durch diverse Karpfenmagazine und ähnlichem fast nur noch vorgehaltene Exemplare gewohnt, die deutlich größer erscheinen, als sie wirklich sind.



Genau meine Meinung. Die Finger des Fängers sind der beste Indikator...

Bin immernoch beeindruckt von der Story, hammer Fisch und das noch an der Stipprute...#6 da versteht jemand sein Handwerk. 

Petri!


----------



## AngelDep (22. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*

Was mich am Gerät interessiert ist, wie weit so ein Gummizug dehnbar ist?

Bei dem Gewässer kann es sich doch nur um eine Art Badewanne handeln oder ein Puff-Becken, wenn er schreibt, dass der Fisch bis ans andere Ufer geschwommen ist.
Gewässer wo sich solche Fische wohl fühlen, fangen wahrscheinlich, je nach Nahrungsangebot, erst ab 10 ha an.
Geht man von keinem Entwässerungsgraben aus, müsste sich der Gummi über mehrere 100 m gedehnt haben.


----------



## Siever (22. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*



AngelDep schrieb:


> Bei dem Gewässer kann es sich doch nur um eine Art Badewanne handeln oder ein Puff-Becken, wenn er schreibt, dass der Fisch bis ans andere Ufer geschwommen ist


Ein Vereinsweiher hört sich für mich jetzt nicht sooo riesig an. Ich habe früher mal hin und wieder an dem Teich inmitten einer Trabrennbahn geangelt. Da waren auch 15kg+ Karpfen drin...  .
Fakt ist, dass es an der Stippe auf jeden Fall der Hammer ist. Wobei ja auch irgendwelche Cracks in Frankreich auf Waller stippen...


----------



## maniana (22. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*



AngelDep schrieb:


> Was mich am Gerät interessiert ist, wie weit so ein Gummizug dehnbar ist?



das würde mich auch interessieren.
Angenommen so ein Gummiband dehnt sich um 5m, dann schwamm der Fisch 35 Minuten lang 5m nach links und dann wieder 5m nach rechts, oder wie darf man sich das vorstellen?

(ja ich weiß, ist wirklich eine blöde Frage...)


----------



## Taxidermist (22. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*



> dann schwamm der Fisch 35 Minuten lang 5m nach links und dann wieder 5m nach rechts, oder wie darf man sich das vorstellen?



Genau so, wie er an einer Stationärrolle ein paar Meter weiter nach links und rechts geschwommen wäre!
Und jetzt?

Jürgen


----------



## AngelDep (22. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*

Ich gehe Aufgrund der Größe davon aus, dass das Gewässer auch entsprechend groß ist. Das man Großkarpfen in irgendwelche Tümpel setzen und diese dort wieder herausfangen kann ist mir klar.

Der Fisch ist nicht nur 





Taxidermist schrieb:


> ein paar Meter weiter nach links und rechts geschwommen


, was große Karpfen auch üblicherweise nicht tun, sondern:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der nachfolgende Drill war unbeschreiblich. Einmal geradeaus ans andere  Ufer, dann nach rechts ebenfalls ans andere Ufer, ....



Daher meine Frage zur Dehnbarkeit von diesen Stippergummis.
Wenn Stipper dazu etwas sagen könnten wäre geholfen.


----------



## racoon (22. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*

Wenn der Gummi über 3 Teile plus Spitze eingezogen ist, dann hat er ca 4-4,50 Meter Länge. Er kann sich ca 3-4fach dehnen, je nach Art. Also hat man rund 15 Meter 'Drill', dazu kommt noch die Rute. Bei der Standard-Pole sind das nochmal 13 Meter. Der Fisch kann also im Umkreis von 28 Meter um den Angler toben, hat also günstigenfalls rund 60 Meter Fluchtraum von ganz links nach ganz rechts.

Auf der Insel und in Frankreich ist das Stippen auf Karpfen in CarpoDromes übrigens sehr populär. Karpfen von 5-10 Kilo sind dort nichts ungewöhnliches.
Und jeder, der mal eine richtig dicke Barbe im stark fließenden Gewässer an der Pole hatte, dem treibt es am Teich bei einem Karpfen nicht die Tränen ins Auge.


----------



## Andal (22. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*

Die Gummis haben eine Dehnung, die etwa dem 5 - 7 fachen entspricht. Wenn jetzt knappe 2 m in der Pole verbaut sind, dann kann man es sich ja ausdenken, wie groß der Aktionsradius des Fisches ist. 

Nehmt selber mal so ein Theraband, wie es beim Physiotherapeuten benutzt wird. Selbst mit den ganz leichten kann man sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit völlig verausgaben. Das ist wie im tiefen Sand gegen eine Gummiwand rennen.

Deshalb sind die Elastics an Kopfruten ja so effizient!


----------



## gründler (22. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*

Es gibt Gummis für Carp-poles die lassen sich bei 4teilen Gummi bis zu ca.20m + - 0 dehnen.


Beim abschneiden vorher zu knoten und vorm knoten schneiden,sonst läuft die flüssigkeit aus.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Daiwa-Hydrolastic-Hollow-Pole-Elastic-All-Sizes-/110850409900

|wavey:


----------



## feederbrassen (22. April 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*

Erstmal, Petri zu dem Wasserschwein an der Pole.#6



racoon schrieb:


> Und jeder, der mal eine richtig dicke Barbe im stark fließenden Gewässer an der Pole hatte ...............



Würde ich mal als absolute Königsdisziplin unter der Pole angelei einordnen.|supergri


----------



## Irreal (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 21-kg-Karpfen mit der Stippe!*

Dickes Petri Heil !!!


----------

